# Internal DI2 battery in Trek Madone



## Kendogz161 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello all,
I'm currently building up a 2012 Madone 6.5. I wanted to go full Ultegra DI2. I wanted to know has anyone tried using the internal battery in these older frames?

If I did everything correct this should be a picture of the bike with some Hed Stinger 5 wheels.
Thanks


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 7, 2011)

I used this battery holder inside my seatpost. You put battery inside and shove it in the post.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00ELNGZN8?pc_redir=1408857579&robot_redir=1


----------



## Nssurge (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Kendogs,

The internal battery is compatible with the seat post, you'll just need a part from Trek to ensure proper fit in the seat mast. 

Go to your local trek dealer and have them order you the part # W326749
which is the "Frame Part Trek Di2 Internal Battery Mount" it should run about $15.


----------

